# photoshop ?

## bobdva

кто имел опыт запуска photoshop под линухом ?

через wine у меня он имеет обыкновение через некоторое время вешаться, что крайне не приятно

----------

## dish

А какая версия фотошопа?

И в какой момент зависает?

----------

## bobdva

 *dish wrote:*   

> А какая версия фотошопа?
> 
> И в какой момент зависает?

 

6.0 

зависает в момент обычной правки

wine'овские конфиги созданы по умолчанию, чуть-чуть поправлены

----------

## ladserg

 *bobdva wrote:*   

>  *dish wrote:*   А какая версия фотошопа?
> 
> И в какой момент зависает? 
> 
> 6.0 
> ...

 

А Gimp чем плох?

----------

## Drew82

 *ladserg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> А Gimp чем плох?

 

там ImageReady нет.

----------

## ladserg

ImageReady - просвети, что это. Я с Photoshop не сталкивался.

----------

## ZByte

 *ladserg wrote:*   

>  *bobdva wrote:*    *dish wrote:*   А какая версия фотошопа?
> 
> И в какой момент зависает? 
> 
> 6.0 
> ...

 

Могу привести 1000% аргумент (и даже два) против гимпа и за фотошоп: в гимпе нельзя редактировать фотографию в цветовом пространстве отличном от RGB, что сразу махом перекрывает возможность использования его в качестве инструмента для цветокоррекции цифровой фотографии. 

Ну и обещанные второй аргумент: больше 8 бит на канал гимп не поддерживает, что, опять же, не приемлимо для цифровой фотографии.

Ну а в остальном гимп, конечно не плох. Есть, конечно, у него свои особенности, но к ним можно привыкнуть, наверно.......

----------

## cha-chaynik

По поводу Gimp-a. Сам пока не пробовал, но вот люди предлагают интерфейс приближенный к фотошопу: http://plasticbugs.com/index.php?p=241

----------

## kon

2 ZByte

А что, уже появились в фотоаппаратах матрицы, на которых есть палочки и колбочки? То есть в одном пикселе три сенсора на цвет и один сенсор на ч\б яркость? Чего то я не слышал. Почему то мне кажется что для матриц в фотоаппарате до сих пор используются три сенсора, R G и B.

----------

## Rikz

К вопросу gimp vs photoshop - есть еще Pixel32 (http://pixel32.box.sk) - правда в стадии ранней разработки. Но фич заявлено немало.

----------

## ZByte

 *kon wrote:*   

> 2 ZByte
> 
> А что, уже появились в фотоаппаратах матрицы, на которых есть палочки и колбочки? То есть в одном пикселе три сенсора на цвет и один сенсор на ч\б яркость? Чего то я не слышал. Почему то мне кажется что для матриц в фотоаппарате до сих пор используются три сенсора, R G и B.

 

Дело не в том в каком виде информацию снимает фотокамера, а в том, как эту информацию можно в дальнейшем обработать.

Пример №1: есть у нас фотография в RAW, 16 бит на канал. Мы её (не суть важно чем) преобразуем в tiff, опять же 16 бит на канал. Теперь нам надо слегка подправить цвета или ещё что-либо связанное с извлечением информации, которой на первый взгляд может и нет  :Smile:  . В случае с GIMP мы вынуждены "кастрировать" изображение до 8 бит на канал, потеряв при этом информацию и, как следствие, всякую надежду на какую-либо серьёзную коррекцию.

Пример №2: крайне часто приходится работать в CMYK пространстве цветов. Может у меня руки кривые, но я не нашёл как это можно сделать в гимпе. Если не очень понятно для чего, то могу порекомендовать к прочтению вот это книжку, например:

http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/1600903/

Да и вобще, не надо агетировать меня за советскую власть  :Wink: 

Я под линуксом живу уже четвёртый год, и не надо воспринимать это как выпад против линукса, но при этом нужно смотреть на некоторые вещи объективно: GIMP это замечательная программа, но для некоторых операций она ограниченно подходит, для каких-то, может быть, она совсем не подходит.......

Так что давайте не будем раздувать флейм, а просто подождём пока гимп переведут на гегл...

----------

## bobdva

 *ladserg wrote:*   

>  *bobdva wrote:*    *dish wrote:*   А какая версия фотошопа?
> 
> И в какой момент зависает? 
> 
> 6.0 
> ...

 

ты пробовал им какое-нибудь фото доводить ?

про осмысленность сего поступка в условиях кастрированния цветогово пространства говорить не буду

итак:

нельзя добавлять такие слои как levels, hue, brightness, color balance и т.д - не путать с изменением свойств непосредственного слоя.

куда удобней накидать таких слоёв несколько, постирать ненужные части и получить действие данного слоя только на какую-то определённую область картинки. В photoshop как альтернатива есть history brush. Подскажете аналог в gimp ?

Следующий момент - стирание ластиком - при долгом стирании (или активном передвижении) он словно забывает, что это ластик и не выполняет надлежащих функций. 

На этом моё терпение кончилось и я закрыл эту поделку.  :Mad:   При всей моей любви к open source - но gimp это поделка  :Exclamation: 

Так, что господа-товарищи, подскажите как же завести photoshop под linux

----------

## Syddy

А если попробовать Crossover Office? У него в списке поддерживаемых приложений есть фотошоп (6 и 7).

----------

## bobdva

 *Syddy wrote:*   

> А если попробовать Crossover Office? У него в списке поддерживаемых приложений есть фотошоп (6 и 7).

 

не успел опробовать т.к решение нашёл погуглив:

используем Sidenet wine configuration utility, wine-20041019 (именно этот)

Adobe Photoshop 7.0 ставится на ура

но под wine-20050310 при запуске благополучно слетают (ставится так же отлично), чего не наблюдается под wine-20041019 - именно поэтому используем его.

Adobe Photoshop CS (8.0) ставится не захотел ибо требует выше чем win98, а конфиг именно под него (если я правильно понял)

всем спасибо

----------

## bobdva

подскажите как избавится от того, что alt+клик воспринимается как таскание окон, что в photoshop крайне неудобно

----------

## bobdva

 *bobdva wrote:*   

>  *Syddy wrote:*   А если попробовать Crossover Office? У него в списке поддерживаемых приложений есть фотошоп (6 и 7). 
> 
> не успел опробовать т.к решение нашёл погуглив:
> 
> используем Sidenet wine configuration utility, wine-20041019 (именно этот)
> ...

 

после некоторого общения всё же photoshop подвесает, точнее подвисают и X, и wine

в stderr имеем следующее:

```

err:ntdll:RtlpWaitForCriticalSection section 0x7fed8160 "x11drv_main.c: X11DRV_CritSection" wait timed out in thread 0009, blocked by 000b, retrying (60 sec) 

```

через 60 секунд wine с photoshop слетает, X продолжают работать нормально.

мои действия:

открываю фото (с фотокамеры - 6Mpix) , обрабатываю её нормально, при попытке изменить размер любой из вспомогательных панелей, таких как navigation, layers, history или саму фото wine вешается с вышеописанными свойствами

сейчас использую CrossOver Office 4.1 Pro и всё нормально, но это не утешает т.к. CrossOver основывается на wine и работает замечательно. Хотелось бы и wine заставить так же стабильно работать.

----------

